# clay pipe bowl



## Trying not to break it (Sep 5, 2005)

hi everyone, found this yesterday. would apppreciate any help with dating this with hope it will help date some of the bottles i found there. i also found an ink bottle that is the same color. thanks for looking and any help you can give.  rhona


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say 1880's to maybe 1890's. I wish I could dig one I think they're cool!


----------



## madman (Sep 6, 2005)

wow rohna nice find!! im guessing early check out eddies privy page 1860s or before   mike  www.privydigger.com


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 6, 2005)

THAT IS A REED STEM PIPE . THEY PROVIDED THE BOWL WITH THE TOBACCO AND YOU WOULD CUT A REED TO USE AS A STEM . I USUALLY FIND THEM IN 1900 PRIVYS.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 6, 2005)

hey rohna nice find. seams i can only dig up pieces of pipes . thats just cool thanks bill.


----------



## diginit (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello Baltimore! I found the stem to your pipe. When did you last visit California?[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 8, 2005)

hi everyone, thanks for looking and the information, i thought it was kinda neat. that sure was a fancy stem. the last time i was in california, was about 1964 or 5. (bakersfield).  hey dollar bill if i find another one it's yours.  thanks again all,  rhona


----------



## Caretaker maine (Sep 10, 2005)

nice bowl, check the hole size , the tiny hole where they drew from if it had a stem, the smaller the hole the older the pipe


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 16, 2005)

hi caretaker maine, the opening is 1/4", not perfectly round. it tapers down inside to about 1/8".  thanks for looking and the information.   rhona


----------



## sheila (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,  our house is about 125 years old. I dug up 2 clay pipe bowls (broken) in the backyard. When we were having a furnace installed I found one in the basement rafters, intact with the stem! Most of the ones I've seen had a matte finish. One I can't locate at the moment has a very glossy finish. House ghost probably reclaimed it! LOL


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 26, 2005)

what bout these pipes? some of the stems say germany. some bowls say TD.

 Thanks.Matt.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 26, 2005)

hi shiela and matt,  nice finds. i hope i can find some more.  shiela i hope the ghost will return your missing one..  rhona


----------



## NH Bottle Diver (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi PhilaBottles, 

  I also find these kinds of pipes when diving here in NH. The TD ones stand for Thomas Dougal of Scotland. I have over a 100 of them in various states of breakage. My favorite intact one is from denmark. All of mine come from a river site that gives up glass ranging from 1780 on up to today.


 Matt.


----------

